# R litter vom Ludwigseck



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I heard that Ron vom Ludwigseck had passed away. Does anyone happen to know how he died? Is Rex Ludwigseck is still living? The reason I ask is that Rex is my pup's paternal grandsire, and his sire (Rex son) died recently of gastric torsion at only 5 years old. I am researching relatives to try to make an educated decision about gastropexy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wanted to update this with some info I got over on PDB. Rex vom Ludwigseck is still living and healthy. However Ron vom Ludwigseck did recently die from bloat. Nobody can give me exact numbers, but it seems that more than one dog from R-litter Ludwigseck died at a relatively young age from bloat, and several offspring of that litter as well.

With that in mind, I'll be going to DFW veterinary surgery center for laparoscopic prophylactic gastropexy for Kopper within the next year or so.


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a dog from Roland vom Ludwigseck. He was born Oct 2005, his health has been great.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Ron vom Ludwigseck is my new puppy's grandsire. Does anyone else have anything to add? I'm curious.


----------



## KiwiGSD1 (Sep 15, 2020)

I just lost my 12 year old son of Ron vom Ludwigseck, I never had any problems with Ike z Kleinen Hain von Schraderhaus. He never got bloat or was even sick. I really miss my boy.


----------

